# Ipnat



## studyete (Jul 10, 2013)

I have found in a post that 





> sysinstall is mostly dead.


 If so, then is there any way to make FreeBSD work in such a way that it can NAT between the internet and a local network?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2013)

studyete said:
			
		

> If so, then is there any way to make FreeBSD to work such a way so that it can nat between internet and local network?


On the console, using configuration files. There was never an option to configure this with sysinstall(8) anyway.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 10, 2013)

That quote sounds like me.  Out of context, it sounds kind of bad. 

As @SirDice says, it's not really relevant.  Any of the three (three!) firewalls that come with the base system can do NAT, although I recommend PF.  See the Firewalls chapter.


----------



## studyete (Jul 11, 2013)

I understood, I should really read the whole Handbook of FreeBSD instead of trying to configure services through a tutorial. I was following a NAT tutorial where I found I needed to run ipnat.rule but I was getting some error.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jul 11, 2013)

(Side note - if you include the link on the mentioned tutorial which fails for you, someone may be curious enough to read it and write here, what may be wrong with it*.*)


----------

